# hello everyone



## welshboyo (Dec 20, 2011)

hi guys thought i would say hello, i am getting my audi tt s line quattro on friday so just found this forum and thought it would be helpful to get some tips and advise off you guys. This is all new to me as i was big into the jap scene had loads of nice looking jap motors but thought i would try something different and always loved the tt so hope to get to know you all a lot better look forward to talking to you all


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hello and welcome


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi welshboyo, welcome to the forum


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Zaidi, welcome to the froum, whereabouts in Canada do you live?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome Welshboyo its all downhill from here time just vanishes. Dave don't reply to the Canadian spammer. :roll:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Welshboyo, Welcome to the TTF. Nice to hear from someone in West Wales, I believe you are the 1st for years.

I'm assuming it's a Mk1, if so,
Service history is very important. cambelt/water pump every 65k miles or 5 years which ever comes first, dash instruments (dashpod) read correctly, coolant temp reaches 90 within a couple of miles & stays there.
Get written confirmation of cambelt/water pump change or reduce price by £500 & get it replaced ASAP.
Don't rush into it. A good TT is a wonderful car, a bad un can be a money pit.Plenty of good uns out there.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## welshboyo (Dec 20, 2011)

cheers for the welcome guys well excited about getting the car on friday, cheers hoggy for the heads up on what to look for as this is all new to me. i have got one question mind the guy i am buying it off text me today and told me the air bag light is on and it was on since he owned the car but he says the car is fine but he never worried about it. is their a way of getting this light off ???


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Welshboyo, Could be caused by poor connection in plugs under seat, but needs VagCom to clear the alarm, even if fault doesn't now exist. Don't believe it will pass MOT with that alarm standing, so that definately wants sorting before purchase, as it could turn out to be an expensive problem.
Hoggy.


----------



## welshboyo (Dec 20, 2011)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Welshboyo, Could be caused by poor connection in plugs under seat, but needs VagCom to clear the alarm, even if fault doesn't now exist. Don't believe it will pass MOT with that alarm standing, so that definately wants sorting before purchase, as it could turn out to be an expensive problem.
> Hoggy.


cheers mate your a star, glad i joined here now for the heads up seems like a very friendly forum, i seen the pics of your tt it is stunning very clean looks like you take care of that. well the car i am getting just passed the mot and the guy said the light has been on since he owned the car but never did anything about it, will i have to take it to audi in neyland to sort this problem out mate.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi welshboyo, I haven't got VagCom, but that is what is needed to clear alarm, if fault doesn't exist. 
Neyland Audi could clear it, but needs sorting before purchase. Unless very very cheap I wouldn't buy it with that alarm standing, as it could end up as a big bill. If owner hasn't bothered about airbag alarm, what else has been neglected.? 
Hoggy.


----------



## welshboyo (Dec 20, 2011)

Hoggy said:


> Hi welshboyo, I haven't got VagCom, but that is what is needed to clear alarm, if fault doesn't exist.
> Neyland Audi could clear it, but needs sorting before purchase. Unless very very cheap I wouldn't buy it with that alarm standing, as it could end up as a big bill. If owner hasn't bothered about airbag alarm, what else has been neglected.?
> Hoggy.


cheers for the advise hoggy, i bought the tt today had it for a great price i was wondering if you have a spare bit of time after christmas could i pop it down to show you and you tell me what you think??? and if you think their is anything that needs doing. if your to busy mate no worries i will post some pics up of it when i have cleaned her up a bit.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi welshboyo, Be pleased to see her, will be in touch.. What colour is she.
Hoggy.


----------



## welshboyo (Dec 20, 2011)

Hoggy said:


> Hi welshboyo, Be pleased to see her, will be in touch.. What colour is she.
> Hoggy.


its black mate got some lovely alloys as well good looking car and thanks to what you told me before i went up their i knocked him down a lot more money lol. but this car is all new to me so i am a bit lost lol dont know what does what as its not jap. so i would love it if you could help me out mate when ever your free after christmas would be great as i live in milton.


----------



## welshboyo (Dec 20, 2011)

this is the pics the guy posted who was selling it, but by the time i finish it i will have it looking much cleaner lol.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi welshboyo, Pleased to help, I'm in Milton quite regularly. Will PM you.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Welshboyo, She looks nice, lets hope shes a good un. I have PM'd you.
Hoggy


----------



## welshboyo (Dec 20, 2011)

cheers mate thanks very much for your help


----------



## marcus1642ad (Dec 23, 2011)

hey guys, new to this forum today, been looking in on it from time to time to seek some tips for doin this and that to the tt, debadging ect, looking forward to becoming a tt member hah


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Marcus, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## welshboyo (Dec 20, 2011)

marcus1642ad said:


> hey guys, new to this forum today, been looking in on it from time to time to seek some tips for doin this and that to the tt, debadging ect, looking forward to becoming a tt member hah


hey marcus welcome mate, this is a really good forum to get any help on your tt mate


----------



## welshboyo (Dec 20, 2011)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Welshboyo, She looks nice, lets hope shes a good un. I have PM'd you.
> Hoggy


hey hoggy hows it going??? i got your message you sent me but i could not send you a message back yet as i need to be a member but i think i am going to join up anyway. i was wondering when the best time would be to pop and see you mate as got few questions to ask you if you had spare bit of time. this is my mobile number if you want to send us a text when your free. 07779 113475 cheers mate.


----------



## marcus1642ad (Dec 23, 2011)

hey guys, ive been a member of this site for 2 months now, too many titles and headings for me to understand how to post lol, i think i have it now tho, trying to post sum pics of the beast, however its saying photo size is too big, any idea on how to minimise the file size ?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Marcus, Sign up with http://www.photobucket.com, its free.

Upload pics from you PC using "Browse", "copy" the "IMG" tag, (the lowest one under you pic) & paste into your post.

Hoggy.


----------

